# My Last Art Assignment



## Verbal (Dec 5, 2005)

No one freak out on me, I'm still drawing but this is the last assignment for my class, which is officially over as of tomorrow!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 5, 2005)

That's sweet Jon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Verbal (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks man!


----------



## Rapala46 (Dec 8, 2005)

Verbal, i hate you.  Not because you are mean (you are not) and not because you are anything bad,  I hate you for the sole reason that you are good at everything creative.  lol.  Seriously, your photos are amazing, and your artwork is sick.  Think maybe you could throw a little of that talent my way?


----------



## Verbal (Dec 8, 2005)

Rapala46 said:
			
		

> Verbal, i hate you.  Not because you are mean (you are not) and not because you are anything bad,  I hate you for the sole reason that you are good at everything creative.  lol.  Seriously, your photos are amazing, and your artwork is sick.  Think maybe you could throw a little of that talent my way?



Haha!  Thanks a lot!...I guess. :greenpbl:


----------



## zoe08 (Dec 12, 2005)

thats amazing Jon, great job!!!


----------



## Verbal (Dec 12, 2005)

zoe08 said:
			
		

> thats amazing Jon, great job!!!



Thank you Kalee =)


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 15, 2005)

how do you do it??   unreal.   just totally captivating...


----------



## Verbal (Dec 15, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> how do you do it??   unreal.   just totally captivating...



Thanks!  I'm glad ya like it.


----------



## duncanp (Dec 17, 2005)

:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: 

:shock:



v nice soo hard to say what you are better at; Photography or fine art

just wondering which did you start first, as photography has got me more into art


----------



## Verbal (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks man!  I started Photography last September, and I began drawing this September.  So Photography is my first love!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2005)

Incredible!!!!!
D'you get a nice mark? (or was it unmarked? I'm freaking cause i would've gave you A+++++++ right away)
ah, and one more question: you've done it on the computer right? cause actually I can't see any lead traces out of the borders and that kinda stuff and the tones are really soft... :thumbup:


			
				Rapala46 said:
			
		

> Verbal, i hate you. Not because you are mean (you are not) and not because you are anything bad, I hate you for the sole reason that you are good at everything creative. lol. Seriously, your photos are amazing, and your artwork is sick. Think maybe you could throw a little of that talent my way?


Aw jon, you're unhatable!


----------



## Verbal (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Alexandra, you're sweet!  Yeah, it's a computer-drawing, hence the lack of lead and crap =)


----------

